# ARGH! Choosing colour for TVR respray- help me?



## Chrispy (May 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I've been crazy enough to buy a TVR Tamora that is being converted in to a T350 convertible. (Much better looking- they are the same mechanically and the body shape is almost identical between the axles so the front fibreglass work was easy and the rear was manageable).

Anyway, I've been agaonizing for over a month (is the frustration apparent?) about what colour to paint this thing when finished, and I've just about gone full circle on choices. I'm restricted by the blue softop and Navy and Grey interior which I can't afford to re-trim until next year at the earliest.
I did originally think Lotus Laser Blue, then I thought a rich metallic silver because it details so well, but then I thought eurobox silver is too plain for a TVR, so Chameleon Green?

So far I've ruled out Yellow and Orange as not for me. I love cyan/aqua/turquoise, but not sure if they are butch enough for a TVR, are the Flip/Chameleon paints too 90's/chavy?

Then there's the conundrum of Metallic vs Pearl. I love Metallic paints, great to see the pop and shimmer in the light, but the pearl/mica paints also seem to show more of the shape and almost glow- but no sparkle. Then of course I want it to hide swirls and scratches well as my current met.black car is such hard work!

So much confusion!
But then I thought, "who knows colours better than detailing World!"

So I ask, no, BEG of you- throw me some suggestions and help me make up my mind!

Below are some photoshops of how the car will look when done, and a shot of the interior.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Green !!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

If you wanted to go with a lighter colour such as silver, then how about Spectraflair??


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't think the flip colours will ever look chavy, think its a case of it has to be the right car to make it look right. But the decent makes of flip colours can be expensive probably looking at them starting at £250-300 per litre.
This is a mini we've just had come in at work which has been done in a flip colour.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

TVR is about the only car I'd ever want to see in flip paint tbh.. 

how about a candy colour? where you use a white or silver base, then layer tinted clear over the top until you get the colour you want, then seal with a few coats of normal clear (so that you don't get colour change if you sand/polish the car)


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> TVR is about the only car I'd ever want to see in flip paint tbh..
> 
> how about a candy colour? where you use a white or silver base, then layer tinted clear over the top until you get the colour you want, then seal with a few coats of normal clear (so that you don't get colour change if you sand/polish the car)


I was going to suggest a candy color apple red is a nice shade imo and will
show off the shape off the car nicely


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A TVR will get away with a loud paint job unlike most cars. 

Not too sure about flip paint as soon as I think flip paint, the image of a boy racer in a Saxo springs to mind. 

I'm thinking a strong blue would look nice.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

HOK candy apple red.
Definitely not like that mini, it's fecking hideous, it looks like a bruise.

Or this colour...


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd go with PEARL WHITE body with orange wheels  Or maybe black wheels, if you want something more subtle.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

candy cobalt blue?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Yamaha blue


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Focus RS Green or ST Orange :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Any colour that's easy to respray and colour match for when you put it sideways on a damp roundabout and stuff it  :lol:

Bad joke I know :thumb:

I like the colour suggestion below..



CraigQQ said:


> candy cobalt blue?


----------



## Chrispy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions so far guys.

Spectraflair is a good shout, the spectraflair over blue I quite like, but it's pricey, and to be honest, I'm a bit worried that like chameleon colours, they've been ruined by extensive use on modified saxo's and corsa's.

Candy opens up some nice colours.

And joking aside, a colour that is easy to blow in would be a benifit!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Matt silver or matt graphite with gloss black wheels. Painted and not wrapped tho. Would look aggressive and original.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

If you want a good 'blowing in' colour cos you know it might get damaged (excessive track days etc) then realistically you've got to look at original mainstream production colours that aren't a 3 stage.
If you want a colour that shouts 'look at me' - don't take it anywhere where it may get a defect.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The blue they used on escort cossies I think its imperial blue ? Yamaha blue (r1 r6 ) would look good to . Ford also do a really nice turqouise kind of colour on the zetec s focus


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

bigmc said:


> HOK candy apple red.
> Definitely not like that mini, it's fecking hideous, it looks like a bruise.
> 
> Or this colour...


This is 'Tow Mater'.

Im doing my Hilux in Satin olive drab.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

BMW Avus Blue?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

As said candy paint, few other colours in this link


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi a really nice dark met blue with flake


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Check out this site for some crazy ideas. http://www.alsacorp.com/

How about Plasti Dip so you can change the colour when you get bored?


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Kandy red. Such a immense colour and if done well one of the best looking colours imo


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Purple. A nice candy purple


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That chameleon green you showed looks great


----------

